# Trout Still Strong



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report - Trout Still Active*

Continued mild winds have been the theme though the day may not start out that way. Timing can and patience can be a crucial element as things emerge during the day. As winds back down from a blustery start early, timing inbound tides and watching for clearing water are keys to success. Wade fishing and boat fishing have been the go to of late along with lots of night time activities like Flounder Gigging and Night Vision hog hunting.

*Early Teal, Alligator, Dove, Cast & Blast, and Night Vision Hog*

September is the month where it all comes together combined with cooler weather and some really enjoyable fishing. Come see us.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us sooner or later. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Gator Hunting Mid-Coast Leaders


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh Yes.


----------



## Coastal Guy (Sep 5, 2018)

Looking good Jake!


----------

